# Found some positive comments about IBS Audio Program...



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I posted this on the success thread, but in case folks might not see it - I found these on a product rating page on Amazon - pretty encouraging!







Posted by: D. Anderson (Newark, DE)***** Best product for IBS!, May 18, 2006I believed I may of had ibs for all of my life, however I really noticed it after getting off a well known medication. After searching for over two years I finally found something that really works for the long term. My underlining problem though is anxiety (social) and that really is what causes my ibs. But this cd helps with anxiety as well. For the price of this cd it's well worth it for your health. Although I'm not 100% healed I am able to live my life comfortably with less anxiety and less ibs symptoms....----Posted by: Robin L. Mcdorman (SAN CLEMENTE, CA )***** great product, March 21, 2006I have finally found something that has helped my IBS. I recommend it to anyone suffering.,


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

That's cool Marilyn! Maybe we should add our comments to it! Thanks for telling us


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another recent review from Amazon about Heather's book and Mike's program! The First Year- IBS, March 1, 2006Reviewer: Mary H. Wright "Children's book author" (Houston, TX USA) -"Having just been diagnosed with IBS, but realizing I've had it for some time, I ordered this book and found it to be extremely helpful. It reviews Dr. Michael Mahoney's hypnothearpy CDs which I bought and have found to be just the ticket. I would heartily reccomend this book for anyone with IBS."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Whoo hoo - some more just posted!







***** Better than any drug helped, June 19, 2006Reviewer: Kim I have been diagnosed with IBS and am on a prescription that helps but my problem is the anxiety which still causes problems with my digestive system. I am only part way into the Audio 100 and am already noticing a big difference in the way I feel when I leave home. I highly recommend this program!! --------***** Haven't felt this good in years!, June 6, 2006Reviewer: Jenks (Orange County, CA) - After trying every medication/diet imaginable over the last 7 years, I tried the IBS 100 CD's and have finally found relief! The hypnosis program has worked wonders for me. Over the last 6 months I have gone off all of my medications and am far less sensitive to stress and diet triggers. Hypnotherapy really works! It has helped me to manage stress in my life so that it doesn't affect me the way that it used to, and I can eat the foods I havent been able to eat in years. I highly recommend this product!--------------


----------



## 16154 (Jul 23, 2005)

I am listening to the IBS cd now. I listen to the first session early in the morning while my symptoms are at their worst. I suspect anxiety plays a role/does not cause the whole problem...I do stretching afterward. I haven't had normal looking stools for 7 years. I do now. I used to rush up to 8 times to the bathroom at its worst. Now for the past two weeks after listening, down t 2 times/rarely 3. I do not always lie down to listen to it. In fact, I just leave it in my computer...and whenever I sit down at the computer, I put it on and put headphones on (Bose noise reduction headphones/I recommend)...and I let my mind listen...while I pay attention to what I'm typing like now. I believe the mind learns in this way too. I know it is not necessary to listen this much / to get results. But I am desperate and ready for change. I believe it is helping / though I was and continue to be a non-believer in hypnosis - contradictory though that may seem. I don't know what I believe anymore...and if only this cd just distracts me from my pain for hours, at least it is doing that - but so far, I have evidence that it IS helping...despite my natural rejection of something seemingly too easy - after all these years. I will reprogram my brain this way - they say that it does help...will help. I have the time for this, this way. I am interested in the thoughts of others doing this program. Can I overcome this? This program tells me everyday that I can. I was not born with IBS. And I do not have to keep it. I will do what I can to help myself...and right now - the cd is one tool that might help. I do not, have never and will never take drugs for this problem. Diet does matter, but it is not enough. Peace.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and even though you have been a member for about a year - since this is your first post - Welcome!







A good many of the folks who have completed the program successfully no longer need this BB and no longer post here- but you can read about their journeys on the success thread.I too felt that hypnotherapy would not really work with me, and it took me a long time to see success, but I did - (take a peek at my journey.) While it is not a cure, and does not work for everyone, it does work for the vast majority of people who use it...On the friendly support thread, there are a few of us who are doing the program currently - there is a catch-22 to this however, because the program is leading you away from IBS thoughts - and posting about symptoms and progress reinforces these thoughts and ultimately can slow your progress - yet we are social creatures, and do need the support to keep carrying on, so we do opt to support each other here.You mention that you listen while on the computer, etc. This is fine - however, Mike suggests that each day's session be listened to with a minimum of 6 hours between listenings, should you do opt to listen more than once a day - there is a reason for this in how the program was designed, and also how we as human beings, learn and assimilate information - so just a little mention of this to help you a bit.Feel free to ask questions - but we hope the journey is a good one for you and we wish you all the best...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another 5 star rating on Amazon: ***** Calming and peaceful, July 31, 2006Reviewer: shannon (Belfair, Wa USA) -I am only on the second cd but i can tell you this, i am calmer and able to handle stress better, and my stomach problems are better too. I still have some issues with my stomach but as i said before that i am only on the second cd. Most every night i fall asleep to the relaxing voice of Dr. Mahoney, he says you don't have to stay awake to have the message work and he is right after the first night i notice a change in the way i handle stress.===================================


----------

